# New Boat



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Landed a 24' CC Carolina Skiff. Now just gotta figure out how to fish from it!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Your gonna love it. A friend of mine has one and that thing is a beast. Tons of room to fish and do whatever.


----------

